# Wanted: British Blue adult or older kitten



## Ali Roff (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi there,

Hoping someone can help - I've contacted a few people who are advertising that they need their British blue adopted but never heard anything back - and found a lovely boy on Cats protection website - but they won't get back to me either! Which is a shame.

My fiance and I are looking for a British blue adult cat who needs adopting and a loving new home. I grew up with a British Shorthair and love their personalities - I'd love another but would prefer to rehome a cat who needs a new family rather than buying a kitten. We want a blue shorthair because I don't want to worry about grooming or having to clean white hairs off all our clothes (as we did with our old pure white BSH - much as we loved him!!).

About us: We live in a ground floor 2 bed spacious flat with access to a lovely large garden. My fiance is an actor so is home quite a bit - I'm a journalist so I often work from home too - but I would feel guilty leaving a cat who needed a great deal of attention and who would be stressed if we both had a full day away from home.

Would love to be put on the waiting list anywhere or just hear about anyone who needs to rehome a British Blue. We're willing to wait to find one who needs rehoming. 

Thank you so much! 

Ali


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It would be worth having a look at the BSH breed club website. Some breeders may have retiring queens or ex-studs http://www.britishshorthaircatclub.co.uk/


----------



## Ali Roff (Feb 15, 2016)

Great - thank you. Have found a couple of the obvious ones before on google but any smaller ones that you guys know of would be great too - I'll have a look further down the search results also. Maybe it's just a case of checking them every week


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You could be proactive and contact breeders before you see any adverts.


----------



## Ali Roff (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok great idea - I'll send a few emails around! Thank you!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There is a FB page 'neutered pedigree cats for rehome' which often has BSH offered


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

A point on Cat's Protection - have you called them or just emailed? I've found in the past that if I email I've tended to not get a response.


----------

